# 155/80R13 MARSHALL WHITE WALL



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

GOT 50 OF THEM IN TODAY
PACIFIC TIRE IN BAKERSFIELD
661/327-4892
ASK FOR JOSE OR RICKY


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> GOT 50 OF THEM IN TODAY
> PACIFIC TIRE IN BAKERSFIELD
> 661/327-4892
> ASK FOR JOSE OR RICKY
> ...


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> > GOT 50 OF THEM IN TODAY
> > PACIFIC TIRE IN BAKERSFIELD
> > 661/327-4892
> > ASK FOR JOSE OR RICKY
> ...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 26 2011, 07:14 PM~19706818
> *u dont like u dont buy
> simple as that :biggrin:
> *


:yes: TTT for da homie...! :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 07:42 PM~19707100
> *:yes:  TTT for da homie...! :biggrin:
> *


SUP DOG WHEN U GONNA COME BY N GET SOME :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 07:42 PM~19707100
> *:yes:  TTT for da homie...! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: $320pLUS SHIP :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 26 2011, 07:58 PM~19707276
> *:wow: $320pLUS SHIP :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You from Montana enough said hater....:roflmao: :run: :banghead: Montana :rofl:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 26 2011, 07:57 PM~19707266
> *SUP DOG WHEN U GONNA COME BY N GET SOME  :biggrin:
> *


Do I get the Latin world special buy 1 get 3 free...? :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

is there any pics?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 08:08 PM~19707384
> *is there any pics?
> *


Here's a pic the homie texted me earlier skim..!


----------



## LIKE A PIMP (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 07:48 PM~19707164
> *I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO 250.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS AND 240.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK R&L CLASSIC PARTS IN STOCKTON,CA.
> 209-216-8332 RALPH
> *


IS IT 240 OR 320 FOR THE SET, I NEED 1 SET THANKS


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 08:06 PM~19707360
> *You from Montana enough said hater....:roflmao: :run:  :banghead:  Montana :rofl:
> *


WHO"S HATEN BISH???
Don't be scard of MT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIKE A PIMP_@Jan 26 2011, 08:11 PM~19707427
> *IS IT 240 OR 320 FOR THE SET, I NEED 1 SET THANKS
> *


Pm the homie :dunno:


----------



## LIKE A PIMP (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 08:13 PM~19707445
> *Pm the homie :dunno:
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 26 2011, 08:13 PM~19707441
> *WHO"S HATEN BISH???
> Don't be scard of MT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You got jokes bitch...."Montana".. :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 08:16 PM~19707485
> *You got jokes bitch...."Montana"..  :rofl: :rimshot:
> *


THATS RIGHT MY LILWEB BITCH WE TAKE SHITz BIGGER THAN YOU :biggrin: COME ON TA THA MOUNTAINS :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 26 2011, 08:20 PM~19707527
> *THATS RIGHT IM A LILWEB BITCH WE TAKE DICKS BIGGER THAN YOU :biggrin:  COME ON TA THA MOUNTAINS :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :uh: :barf: all right broke back mountain back to the subject who needs tires...!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama: like a mofo..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 09:11 PM~19707415
> *Here's a pic the homie texted me earlier skim..!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: anybody have a pic of them on a 13x7, remember how the milestars look bigger thats what I dont want


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 08:23 PM~19707580
> *:uh:  :barf:  all right broke back mountain back to the subject who needs tires...!
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 08:08 PM~19707384
> *is there any pics?
> *


x2


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

pics of them mounted on coming later today


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 26 2011, 08:08 PM~19707376
> *Do I get the Latin world special buy 1 get 3 free...?  :cheesy:
> *


n u kno this man


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

look like cornells


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

damn 50 yesterday and 50 more today seen the shipment headed your way this morning i was at the warehouse here in stockton this morning picking up my bundle


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

WHY BUY THEM FOR 320 A SET.. WHEN YOU CAN BUY THESE MILESTARS FOR 420 A SET :rimshot:


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Jan 26 2011, 11:39 PM~19708471
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jan 27 2011, 01:46 PM~19714138
> *WHY BUY THEM FOR 320 A SET.. WHEN YOU CAN BUY THESE MILESTARS FOR 420 A SET :rimshot:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 27 2011, 01:02 PM~19713721
> *damn 50 yesterday and 50 more today seen the shipment headed your way this morning i was at the warehouse here in stockton this morning picking up my bundle
> *


just stocking up homie :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 08:28 PM~19707646
> *:thumbsup: anybody have a pic of them on a 13x7, remember how the milestars look bigger thats what I dont want
> *


the marshall's look almost identical to the firestones.You wont be disappointed.......:thumbsup:


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 27 2011, 04:37 PM~19714622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 A LIL TOO SMALL ON THE PICS :happysad:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Jan 27 2011, 03:03 PM~19714813
> *A LIL TOO SMALL ON THE PICS :happysad:
> *


my bad homie ill get some bigger later


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT for da homie ...!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 27 2011, 08:03 PM~19717282
> *TTT for da homie ...!
> *


WHO U GOT IN THE SUPERBOWL DOG?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 29 2011, 01:22 PM~19730789
> *WHO U GOT IN THE SUPERBOWL DOG?
> *


Aaron rodgers and the packs


----------

